# Atlantis - Ossiana Restaurant



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I can honestly say Ossiana at the Atlantis is just fab - admittedly it's not the most atmospheric of places, but the food and the view more than makes up for it.

And that Sammy the whale shark - well he's bloody big!!!! Huge windows looking through to the bottom of the aquarium, you could almost be in a film set, and then eating the display's cousins is another sort of surreal experience.

But such experiences don't come cheap - there's 2 tasting menus AED650 and AED950/head - we went for the seafood one at AED650, and what can I say, the lobster dish was amazing, the scallops - well I've never had such melt in the mouth creation, and the crab on apple was just divine.

The cheese board has got to be the best I've ever tasted - how do they do that with the Stilton - and served at the right temperature too! The petis fours were so full of flavour esp the white chocolate and raspberry boats.

Atlantis is heaving - apparently they're at 90% occupancy at the moment.

But there is a price to pay for this - AED1,100 per head (including cocktail, wine and port), that's £200 each in old money!

Still, if you want somewhere special and a bit different for either an intimate meal for 2 or a business dinner - it's well worth the money.

Credit crunch - doesn't exist here!

Oh and if you're not eating, valet parking is AED150!!!!!

But the big question, is it better than Verre by Gordon Ramsey (previously my fav fine dining place), well it's certainly on par and specialises more in seafood than Verre does. But just to make sure I'll be off to Verre next week to compare!


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

She turned up then? Well done!!

Sounds like a fantastic place to impress.



Andy Capp said:


> I can honestly say Ossiana at the Atlantis is just fab - admittedly it's not the most atmospheric of places, but the food and the view more than makes up for it.
> 
> And that Sammy the whale shark - well he's bloody big!!!! Huge windows looking through to the bottom of the aquarium, you could almost be in a film set, and then eating the display's cousins is another sort of surreal experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Willsy1 said:


> She turned up then? Well done!!
> 
> Sounds like a fantastic place to impress.




Ha ha! And you've not even met Andy C yet!!  


-


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

With his reputation I'm a little bit scared to...! 



Elphaba said:


> Ha ha! And you've not even met Andy C yet!!
> 
> 
> -


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Get out of here i'm a pussy cat....

Meow!


----------

